# 1926-30 schwinn motorbike/excelsior?



## Basso (Jun 18, 2013)

So I finally got an old bike, my next oldest is a 1947 Murray mercury. Based off of research it appears to be a 26-30 schwinn tagged electric, I don't know if it had a tank or chain guard but it is for the most part complete! Btw sorry for the double post on this topic should've posted here first


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 18, 2013)

Great bike, they are kinda tough to date due to the fact that Schwinn had that similar design from the teens into the mid 30's. I think the serial number will help as well as removing the crank to see if there is a date cast in the center. Should be like a AS 32... or something. It may have had a tank and a rack but most likely would not have came with a chain guard.


----------



## chitown (Jun 19, 2013)

*Congrats on a great bike!*

Very neat OLD Schwinn. Like RustySpoke66 stated, it's hard to tell the exact date just by style. The cranks and sprocket look correct so the date stamp should be able to tell you the exact year.

The stem is worth a pretty penny and looks like the same as a Sears Chief. I've seen those on original '33 Schwinn built Hawthorne so I think those stems were used from the teens thru the early 30's.

What are your plans for her? What size/brand tires are those?

Chris


----------



## Basso (Jun 19, 2013)

*Thanks guys!*

The only stamp on the crank that I can fin is an m with a circle around it, one of the tires is a Goodyear and the other is marked made in USA 28 inch wheel with a strange mark that I couldn't make out


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 19, 2013)

*serial number*

HOW ABOUT A serial number?


----------



## Waterland (Jun 19, 2013)

What are the hubs marked?  That can also help narrow down a date range.


----------



## Basso (Jun 19, 2013)

I couldn't find any visible markings on the front hub and the rear is barely legible through the patina but I could make out ...inelmra ? Part of me wants to get out the steel wool and the wiser side says keep the patina 100% intact considering how complete and original it is. I think with a nice lube job and some air/front wheel alignment it will ride great!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 19, 2013)

Cool so the rear hub is a Morrow and was built before 1930. The bike looks to have been repainted at some point in it's life so you can do pretty much what ever you want without losing any value. Just remember not to use anything to abrasive on the nickle parts because it is soft. I would try some Quick Glo chrome cleaner.


----------



## Basso (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks rustyspoke66, I'm not sure of the specific date, I'm wondering what annual production volumes were considering that a 28 started at 415xxx which may pinpoint a more accurate dating. Do you guys think it is pre 26?


----------



## Lraybike (Jun 25, 2013)

*This kinda reminds me of this?*

I bought this a while back and it's just been yard art out in the garden!  It says Edwards and Crist company? Don't know anything about it? 











I also just noticed the rims seem to be similar. Are yours steel? The wacky thing is mine has some 28" x 1 1/2" clincher tire so I just figured they were some modern rims from a 50's middle weight? I don't know!


----------



## Lraybike (Jun 25, 2013)

*Closer picture of the rims*

Steel rims with clincher tires 28 x 1 1/2" ?


----------



## Lraybike (Jun 27, 2013)

*Anyone?*

Any info???


----------



## Oldnut (Jun 27, 2013)

*Rims*

I have a set of similar rims,tube type most likely Dutch or English rims.do the tires say 28-1-1/2? Iso (635). a lot of the steel clad wood were replaced with these clincher rims so you could get tires.they work great on a rider.


----------



## Lraybike (Jun 27, 2013)

*Tires*

Yes, the tires say 28 x 1 1/2". Are there tires of this measurement still made because a 700c x 42 in no way fits!


----------

